# SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 20, 2008



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Marv's BBQ is just around the corner. So, I wanna get some input as to how many of you who are going to Monterey are interested to meet and head up north in a convoy. Anybody interested or have any suggestions, please chime in! 

Carlos (sr20det510) and I were planning to meet at the Costo parking lot in Norwalk around 9:00 AM, and leave approximately 10:00 AM. I've done so many trip to Monterey in the past and this is the route that I suggest taking.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=....317366,-119.959717&spn=2.586057,4.086914&z=8


If you are attending, please copy & paste this list & add your name. 

1. veloze
2. sr20det510

Also, read the below note from Marv's Official BBQ announcement.



> *If you are not already on my list (or not sure if you are) you must contact me ASAP by email ONLY and make sure you use the subject "BBQ LIST" ) to get on the list after you make sure you can come on that day. Once I get a good idea of how many wish to come and figure out what the limit will be I will contact everyone to request an RSVP. You MUST reply with your phone number so that I can easier contact you if needed. Your RSVP will be for YOU ONLY and it is NOT OK to bring along a friend (more about that later). Your significant other and kids are always welcome but please let me know they are coming (there is a playground next door for the kids and several wives/girlfriends usually attend).*


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

1. veloze
2. sr20det510
3. cvjoint

Also remember to fill up your tank folks, we don't want to stop where it's inconvenient and delay the caravan. Most cars will do 333 miles with a tank, but then again I don't know what thirsty snake Carlos has under the hood so we can adjust to that towards the end of the trip. 

I'm buying hotel tickets today Jose.

Just curious, any toll roads?


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



cvjoint said:


> 1. veloze
> 2. sr20det510
> 3. cvjoint
> 
> ...


Naah! no toll roads. I was thinking stopping at Lost Hills (CA-46) to grab a bite to eat & top-off the vehicles. There are plenty of places to eat, plus lots of gas stations.

Also, if you can think of something to bring: walkie talkies, tools, jumper cables, engine coolant, first aid kit, etc; don't forget to mention it


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



cvjoint said:


> 1. veloze
> 2. sr20det510
> 3. cvjoint
> Most cars will do 333 miles with a tank, but then again I don't know what thirsty snake Carlos has under the hood so we can adjust to that towards the end of the trip.  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



veloze said:


> Also, if you can think of something to bring: walkie talkies, tools, jumper cables, engine coolant, first aid kit, etc; don't forget to mention it


My spare 

Jose,
I could not find any RCA cables!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



sr20det510 said:


> cvjoint said:
> 
> 
> > 1. veloze
> ...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

It doesn't look like I'm going; no RSVP from Marv.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> It doesn't look like I'm going; no RSVP from Marv.


 How come?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



Bluto Blutarsky said:


> How come?


Marv said I was on his list; however, I haven't received an RSVP.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> Marv said I was on his list; however, I haven't received an RSVP.


He didn't mean his **** list I hope.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> Marv said I was on his list; however, I haven't received an RSVP.


 It will come


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



Bluto Blutarsky said:


> It will come


That would be nice.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

dont feel bad Michael, I have not received mine either


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



BigRed said:


> dont feel bad Michael, I have not received mine either


x3, but I think I forgot to give Marv my Phone number.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> Marv said I was on his list; however, I haven't received an RSVP.


Mike: Marv has no **** list, unless you own him money  jk. No one has gotten RSVP's yet. I spoke with Marv yesterday and he indicated he will be sending the RSVP's by the end of this week. So, keep your horses down! 

Who else is going in this caravan?

1. veloze
2. sr20det510
3. cvjoint


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

I don't think I can leave that early or I would love to ride with you guys 

I could definatley draft some of you guys


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



BigRed said:


> I don't think I can leave that early or I would love to ride with you guys
> 
> I could definatley draft some of you guys


Hey Jim, thanks for the offer. We just want to beat the L.A rush hour & once we get there; Marv needs some helping hands.  

*Also, any SoCal DIYMA member who is invited to the BBQ, but doesn't have a ride, please let me know if you wanna ride shut gun with one of us. The only thing you have to have your own hotel reservations already made in advance. If not, you gonna sleep in the park with the drunks. *


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

I had a little accident last week (fell down the steps into the garage hurting my knee, wrist and side of my head! ) so I got behind a bit more however I'll be getting the RSVP's out this evening or tomorrow.  Watch out for the new thread I'll start later and if by chance you don't get your RSVP by Sunday let me know ASAP.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



Mr Marv said:


> I had a little accident last week (fell down the steps into the garage hurting my knee, wrist and side of my head! ) so I got behind a bit more however I'll be getting the RSVP's out this evening or tomorrow.  Watch out for the new thread I'll start later and if by chance you don't get your RSVP by Sunday let me know ASAP.


I hope you feeling much better.  We need you in good health & spirit for the BBQ.  Anyways, thanks for the input.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



Mr Marv said:


> I had a little accident last week (fell down the steps into the garage hurting my knee, wrist and side of my head! ) so I got behind a bit more however I'll be getting the RSVP's out this evening or tomorrow.  Watch out for the new thread I'll start later and if by chance you don't get your RSVP by Sunday let me know ASAP.


Hope everything is Ok!! I actually fell while riding my bike the other after thinking about and realizing I had not fallen in a while. I guess I thought about it, so it happened.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

I would like to caravan, but I have a doctor’s appointment at 1:00 PM on the 20th.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

Be sure to check the new thread if you haven't seen it yet!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=463703#post463703


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

I bought two tickets and RSVP'd. I'm in! 

I'm really excited to get some more feedback on my setup competition or no competition. I spent a day putting some heavy duty grommets though, this BBQ is making my car safer!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

Oops, I just realized that my first post might be a little confusing. The caravan is going to leave the L.A basin on *June 20*, around 10:00 AM. 

It appears that there's only 3 SoCal peeps so far that have committed to participate in this adventure. Like I mentioned before if someone who's invited to the BBQ, wants to go, but has no ride, please send me a PM.

We'll be glad to let you ride shut-gun with one of us, but again you must have a place to stay in Monterey. The only thing I would ask you is to pitch in with the gas for the trip.

Who else is going in this caravan?

1. veloze
2. sr20det510
3. cvjoint


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*

I had to redo my doors again  the window wouldn't roll down. 


I also had to retune because the dynamics changed. 


I'll RSVP Marv soon and I'll see you guys in Monterey.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> I had to redo my doors again  the window wouldn't roll down.
> 
> 
> I also had to retune because the dynamics changed.
> ...


Why did the dynamics change?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey dunno what kind of cars y'all are drivin, but are any of you interested in burning up some tire on the way up????

I've done this drive a million times, and know of some pretty good roads, between Marv and us.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

technobug said:


> Hey dunno what kind of cars y'all are drivin, but are any of you interested in burning up some tire on the way up????
> 
> I've done this drive a million times, and know of some pretty good roads, between Marv and us.


I'm down for twisties, it's more fun and appropriate for my gas saving powerplant than straight line madness 

Car audio induced body roll FTW!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



cvjoint said:


> Why did the dynamics change?


Removing deadener increased the volume of the baffle.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> Removing deadener increased the volume of the baffle.


Did that show up on the MLS?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



cvjoint said:


> Did that show up on the MLS?


Yes it showed up.

I was surprised at how much it affected the output.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



michaelsil1 said:


> Sample Champion; no more WinMLS 2004 with Vista; yes it showed up.
> 
> I was surprised at how much it affected the output.


Ouch, sorry to hear that. Flimsy sheet metal will cause some loss in the midbass area. Using Dynamat to reinforce the baffle does work very well. Initially I though you were pealing the layers on the outside part of the door. If you see the loss in output in higher frequencies too it might be a testing error, make sure it's something that affects bass FR more than others.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: SoCal Caravan to Marv's BBQ - June 21, 2008*



cvjoint said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that. Flimsy sheet metal will cause some loss in the midbass area. Using Dynamat to reinforce the baffle does work very well. Initially I though you were pealing the layers on the outside part of the door. If you see the loss in output in higher frequencies too it might be a testing error, make sure it's something that affects bass FR more than others.


It didn't affect the higher frequencies I just had to match up the Mid Bass with the Mid Range.
It was the upper part of the doors (street side) that were reworked the heat caused a lack of adherence and yes there was some loss, however it also allowed my system to have more Sub output without it mudding up the Mid Range. It was a good learning experience and luckily not too expensive, I also have a functioning window again.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Is anyone leaving late Friday?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

i am Michael


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> i am Michael


Jim,

What time are you thinking of leaving?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Just a couple of more days 

Hopefully the weather is just as nice up in Seaside/Monterey as it is here in Los Angeles.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Getting really close now. I'm going to swap my 10" Excels back in tomorrow. After that it's all tuning. I know there have been a few of you interested in tunning, I'll let you know if I'll have my XP laptop next week.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Getting really close now. I'm going to swap my 10" Excels back in tomorrow. After that it's all tuning. I know there have been a few of you interested in tunning, I'll let you know if I'll have my XP laptop next week.


Sample Champion MLS w/Vista. 


Excels.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

it's been foggy in the morning and sunny up here during the past couple days.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Sample Champion MLS w/Vista.


go on...M-audio with Vista too?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> go on...M-audio with Vista too?


No; use the laptops internal soundcard it should be more than sufficient.

http://www.purebits.com/index.html

Thirty day trial.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Ok so......when and where?

I'm gonna need gas in Paso Robles. Good time to stop for lunch also. Any of y'all grubbed at Ye Good Ol' Burger? It's the shizzz! Tasty burgers and giant rings. Can't be beat. Just don't let the roaches freak you out. No......really.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

We are meeting at the Norwalk Costco parking lot tomorrow @ 9:00AM. It's pretty much a centralized place to meet since the 5 FWY is right there.

I have George (cvjoint) coming from OC & anyone else who wants to joint us. Once we all meet up; we going to leave around 10:00AM.  For more info, please PM me with your phone number. See ya!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

anybody need tuning tonight? I just finished my baby.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

So besides sr20det510, cvjoint, Technobug & myself; I just want to know how many SoCal peeps are going to be at Marv's BBQ?

Too bad that a few ones who attended last year's BBQ are not going to be able to make it this time. 

Perhaps, the NorCal crew wants to join us tomorrow evening for the Chinese Buffet that Marv suggested, and some tuning assistance afterwards.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Bad news, one of my amps just got shorted. No worries though, I have 7 left. I'm just going to have to show up with only 2 IdMaxes.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Bad news, one of my amps just got shorted. No worries though, I have 7 left. I'm just going to have to show up with only 2 IdMaxes.



Holly Smokes George!! Don't blow the entire system before the BBQ meet. Take it easy man


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey fellas, I will be heading out after work tomorrow and staying at the Holiday Inn which is very very close to the BBQ location. Anyone is welcome to crash in my room if need be, I would like to hook up for dinner/drinks tomorrow night as well. Let me know if anyone is interested. I am leaving from Visalia (30 miles south of Freson)


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> Hey fellas, I will be heading out after work tomorrow and staying at the Holiday Inn which is very very close to the BBQ location. Anyone is welcome to crash in my room if need be, I would like to hook up for dinner/drinks tomorrow night as well. Let me know if anyone is interested. I am leaving from Visalia (30 miles south of Freson)


Kool! We also staying at the Holiday Inn Express, so look for a couple of Latinos with a white dude.  jk. Definitely, we can hang out together for dinner at the Chinese buffet.

Jose


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

No hablo espanolay ese. Shoot me a pm with a cell number and I will call you guys when im close or checked in tomorrow night!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> No hablo espanolay ese. Shoot me a pm with a cell number and I will call you guys when im close or checked in tomorrow night!


hahahah! No problemo ese.  PM sent


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

veloze said:


> Kool! We also staying at the Holiday Inn Express, so look for a couple of Latinos with a white dude.  jk. Definitely, we can hang out together for dinner at the Chinese buffet.
> 
> Jose


I'm latin too! Romanian is a romance language just like spanish. Just so you kno...in case you want to talk smack about my car toys 

Honestly I hate to baby my car in all respects. I overbuilt every part of it u know: bilstein suspension, ACT race clutch, fresh tranny, all amp run at 4 ohms/channel or more at 60% duty max, avoided stacking amps, running all of them on the floorboard of the trunk for max ventilation etc.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> No hablo espanolay ese. Shoot me a pm with a cell number and I will call you guys when im close or checked in tomorrow night!


Chale vato! Nosotros hablamos ingles!

PM sent!


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll see you guys there Saturday morning.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'll see you guys there Saturday morning.


ALL RIGHT, James is in da house!!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'll see you guys there Saturday morning.


Cool! Did this quarter end? I'm thinking of going back to CSULA!


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

So James you cam eup with some coin and are going make it I see. Lokk me up bro. Chrysler 300 in Black.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

James is probably down to do some raffle winning to make up the gas money


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hey, all I got here a coupe hours ago and all I can say is the traffic was horrible. worst I have seen on a mid afternoon mid-week.

we left at about 10:30 and got here a little after 7.

I doubt I will be able to hang tomorrow night- today is my anniversary, so this trip is part anniversary as well as bbq


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

veloze said:


> So besides sr20det510, cvjoint, Technobug & myself; I just want to know how many SoCal peeps are going to be at Marv's BBQ?
> 
> Too bad that a few ones who attended last year's BBQ are not going to be able to make it this time.
> 
> Perhaps, the NorCal crew wants to join us tomorrow evening for the Chinese Buffet that Marv suggested, and some tuning assistance afterwards.


I'm going; I got enough tips this week to pay for the gas. 


Chinese *yum*. 

I can't leave until about 7:30PM (Doctors appointment) so I can't join the caravan.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

veloze said:


> So besides sr20det510, cvjoint, Technobug & myself; I just want to know how many SoCal peeps are going to be at Marv's BBQ?
> 
> Too bad that a few ones who attended last year's BBQ are not going to be able to make it this time.
> 
> Perhaps, the NorCal crew wants to join us tomorrow evening for the Chinese Buffet that Marv suggested, and some tuning assistance afterwards.


Albert is riding with me. Y'all noobs may not know him. Went by ATFKuk on ECA. That is until he got banned.

I'll head out to the meet location as soon as he shows up at my house.
Anybody else heading out from OC? Anybody wanna hit a lil breakfast before hand? Lemme know. I'm right off the 91. Close to 91/605 in Buena Park.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey so, should I bring my Bheringer and mic?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

technobug said:


> Albert is riding with me. Y'all noobs may not know him. Went by ATFKuk on ECA. That is until he got banned.
> 
> I'll head out to the meet location as soon as he shows up at my house.
> Anybody else heading out from OC? Anybody wanna hit a lil breakfast before hand? Lemme know. I'm right off the 91. Close to 91/605 in Buena Park.


I'd love to but I'm a bit far at the 405N and 73N. I'm thinking of getting E. Bros. bagels - awesome treat for the trip


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

technobug said:


> Hey so, should I bring my Bheringer and mic?


Hell yeah! Bring them on...YGPM

1. veloze
2. sr20det510
3. cvjoint
4. technobug
5. ATFKuk (Albert)


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

veloze said:


> Hell yeah! Bring them on...YGPM
> 
> 1. veloze
> 2. sr20det510
> ...


Got it.

I'll burn a few copies of my CD for y'all to enjoy on the ride up.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

anybody got any stand up comedian dvd or cds I can borrow? It feels weird not talking for 6 hours straight might as well laugh


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> Cool! Did this quarter end? I'm thinking of going back to CSULA!


the quarter just started :blush:


veloze said:


> ALL RIGHT, James is in da house!!


YES! I'll be there, but only for saturday. I'll be heading back either early sunday morn or late sat night.


atsaubrey said:


> So James you cam eup with some coin and are going make it I see. Lokk me up bro. Chrysler 300 in Black.


Yes I got some gas money. Since I'm not staying for Sunday, I wouldn't need to check into a motel/hotel to save some more cash.


I'll also bring some Acrylick t-shirts to sell and give some proceeds to Marv and the rest for my gas. Only have small mens and medium womens, though. We'll See how it goes. 


I'll bring my Behringer ecm-8000 mic as well. Just in case.

Should be fun!


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

cvjoint said:


> anybody got any stand up comedian dvd or cds I can borrow? It feels weird not talking for 6 hours straight might as well laugh


Every seen 'Walk Hard'? The Legend Of Dewey Cox? Freakin hilarious. you can watch it if you want. I have some other movies as well. Oldies but goodies.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

We made it!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

One close call, but no received a ticket


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

no pictures of bikers flipping the bird?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

back. 30 mpg on the way back! need sleep


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I've just got home too. I'm freaking tired after driving for 5 hrs. I'm getting up early today to drive my wife & daughter to a mini-outing to the Apple Farm in SLO. 

Kudos to George & Carlos for keeping me out of trouble on the road.  I really had a great time. Thanks guys.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Glad all of you guys made it home safe.

So when's the next socal meet?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

George,

30 mpg I take it everyone in the caravan was going the speed limit.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

technobug said:


> Glad all of you guys made it home safe.
> 
> So when's the next socal meet?


Hey June: We got back around midnight and that was because we made a couple of pit stops on our way back to L.A. I was pooped. 

On behalf of Carlos, George & myself we want to thank you & Albert for hanging out with us and specially for helping us with some tuning. That freaking Bheringer **** rocks! 

As far as the next meet, we should start planning to meet again maybe around July. Hopefully we'll have a good attendance & a change of location....not Autobach's parking lot. Perhaps there's a better place in OC with lots of shade.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

technobug said:


> Glad all of you guys made it home safe.
> 
> So when's the next socal meet?


I'm glad YOU made it back safely. Good thing you had Albert in the passenger seat. Before the switch at that McDonalds you were swerving quite and bit. 
Once we hit the I-5, I had to take a nap at the first rest area I saw :blush: I just couldn't make it. 

Drove to Seaside @ 4am. arrived @ 8 am.
Partied DIY style til 1 am.
...Couldn't make it back all the way at one shot :blush:

That 3 hour nap helped me make it back though


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

veloze said:


> Hey June: We got back around midnight and that was because we made a couple of pit stops on our way back to L.A. I was pooped.
> 
> On behalf of Carlos, George & myself we want to thank you & Albert for hanging out with us and specially for helping us with some tuning. That freaking Bheringer **** rocks!
> 
> As far as the next meet, we should start planning to meet again maybe around July. Hopefully we'll have a good attendance & a change of location....not Autobach's parking lot. Perhaps there's a better place in OC with lots of shade.



It's cool Jose. Marv originally paid us to hang out with you guys......But Y'all were cool so we gave the money back when we got up there. Well most of it anyways. 


Can we PLEASE move the meets to Sundays? If not I can't be at one till late August or Sept.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

James Bang said:


> I'm glad YOU made it back safely. Good thing you had Albert in the passenger seat. Before the switch at that McDonalds you were swerving quite and bit.
> Once we hit the I-5, I had to take a nap at the first rest area I saw :blush: I just couldn't make it.
> 
> Drove to Seaside @ 4am. arrived @ 8 am.
> ...


Ya no kidding. I knew I was done. I was holding out for Paso Robles. I was KO'ed the rest of the way. We got to my place @ 6am.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

technobug said:


> Every seen 'Walk Hard'? The Legend Of Dewey Cox? Freakin hilarious. you can watch it if you want. I have some other movies as well. Oldies but goodies.


Thanks for letting me borrow it for the trip 



veloze said:


> I've just got home too. I'm freaking tired after driving for 5 hrs. I'm getting up early today to drive my wife & daughter to a mini-outing to the Apple Farm in SLO.
> 
> Kudos to George & Carlos for keeping me out of trouble on the road.  I really had a great time. Thanks guys.


So what happened to you guys the last 100miles on the 5? I was leading in the mid 80s as usual and you guys kept on falling back. Good think Carlos' G had the left headlight stronger than the right. I could easily pick him up by looking in the rearview. 



michaelsil1 said:


> George,
> 
> 30 mpg I take it everyone in the caravan was going the speed limit.


~82 I would say. For about 200milles we were very constant and didn't need much a/c. That was about the best mpg I've ever gotten. I usually do 27 or so.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> So what happened to you guys the last 100miles on the 5? I was leading in the mid 80s as usual and you guys kept on falling back. Good think Carlos' G had the left headlight stronger than the right. I could easily pick him up by looking in the rearview.


I had to stay behind Carlos because he sometimes was swerving & I was concerned that he was getting tired. So, basically I just plowed the road with my headlights to keep him in check.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

What time did you leave Marv's anyways? Sound like you guys stayed late on Sunday.

Hey so what about switching to Sundays?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

veloze said:


> I had to stay behind Carlos because he sometimes was swerving & I was concerned that he was getting tired. So, basically I just plowed the road with my headlights to keep him in check.


I was tired : (

I know I swerved twice by stretching 
Didn't know what to do to stay awake?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> So what happened to you guys the last 100miles on the 5? I was leading in the mid 80s as usual and you guys kept on falling back. Good think Carlos' G had the left headlight stronger than the right. I could easily pick him up by looking in the rearview.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

technobug said:


> What time did you leave Marv's anyways? Sound like you guys stayed late on Sunday.
> 
> Hey so what about switching to Sunday's?


We left at 7pm and arrived in SoCaL by midnight. We stopped twice for short periods of time.

I'm ok with switching the SoCaL meet to Sunday! 

Know of a spot with shade in L.A. or OC where we can meet?

BTW, thanks for the CD!


----------

